# me encanta/encantan correr y cantar



## houstoniana

Hola,

Pienso que es una pregunta sencilla - ¡pero no estoy segura!

In inglés, diría "I love to run and sing." In español, ¿diría "me encanta*n* correr y cantar" o "me encant*a* correr y cantar"?

Pienso que la segunda opción suena mejor, pero claro que no sé, ¡porque estoy pidiendo! 

Otros ejemplo: 

"Dejar el trabajo y volver a la universidad es/son una(s) buen(as) idea(s)."

Les debo por la ayuda.

-houston


----------



## the last of the Mohicans

me encanta correr y cantar


----------



## the last of the Mohicans

Dejar el trabajo y volver a la universidad es una buena idea


----------



## houstoniana

estoy de acuerdo 
a mi me gustaría hacerlo 

¡gracias por la respuestas, el último mohicano!


----------



## javialacarga

"Dejar el trabajo y volver a la universidad son buenas ideas" es gramaticalmente correcto. Lo que pasa es que considera las dos acciones como independientes: dejar el trabajo es una buena idea...y volver a la universidad también es una buena idea (pero no hace falta que se hagan ambas cosas). En este caso parece evidente que no es ese el sentido que pretendías darle a la frase, pero correcto es


----------



## houstoniana

bueno - gracias de nuevo.  javialacarga, ¿puedo usar ambas formas del los verbos pues? ¿singular y plural?


----------



## javialacarga

Depende de lo que quieras decir 

Si las ideas van asociadas (primero dejo el trabajo y luego vuelvo a la universidad) sólo puedes usar el singular: "Dejar el trabajo y volver a la universidad es una buena idea". 

Si las ideas son independientes (dejar el trabajo es bueno tanto si voy a volver a la universidad como si no, y viceversa) entonces puedes usar el plural. Pero este último sentido es rebuscado, y (supongo) no es el que buscabas tú. Sólo lo he dicho como curiosidad. Un ejemplo mucho más lógico para este caso sería: "Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno son buenas ideas" (cualquiera de las dos es una buena idea, no hace falta llevar a cabo las dos).


----------



## houstoniana

¡Bueno! Funcionan igualmente los verbos "gustar", "encantar", etc?

Le agradezco todo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Copio lo que dice el DPD acerca de la primera pregunta, contestada por the last of the Mohicans:

El verbo suele ir asimismo en singular cuando el sujeto va pospuesto y los elementos coordinados son sustantivos abstractos o no contables, especialmente si aparecen sin determinación: _«Me *gusta* el mambo y el merengue»_ (GaRamis _Días_ [P. Rico 1986]); _«Solo me *queda* ánimo y tiempo para responderle lo que sigue»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 20.10.96).
Fuente (punto 4.1.A.)

Saludos

Edito: me acordé de la letra de una hermosa canción cantada por Joan Manuel Serrat que ilustra el punto:
Soy cantor, soy embustero, _me gusta el juego y el vino_, Tengo alma de marinero... ¿Qué le voy a hacer, si yo nací en el _Mediterráneo_?


----------



## houstoniana

Qué amables - ahora lo entiendo mucho mejor.

Gracias a todos.

-houston


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Los infinitivos son un caso especial. Si van sin artículo se consideran *neutros* y por eso el verbo va en *singular *aunque haya más de uno (de la misma manera en que se dice _esto y aquello _es...). Si llevan artículo, se consideran sustantivos normales y entonces sí que el verbo va en plural.


----------



## javialacarga

¿Entonces no se puede decir "Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno son buenas ideas"?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

El verbo sólo puede ponerse en plural si, por sentido, son dos actividades opuestas, que no es el caso de tu ejemplo. Mira lo que dice el DPD:

*c) *Si los elementos coordinados son gramaticalmente neutros, como infinitivos, oraciones sustantivas o pronombres neutros, el verbo va en singular: _«No creo que sumar y restar sea lo suyo»_ (Sierra _Regreso_ [Esp. 1995]); _«Le gusta que la quieran y que la apoyen»_ (_Tiempo_ [Esp.] 3.12.90); _«Ni aquello ni esto hubiera sido posible»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 25.1.85); pero si los elementos neutros coordinados se conciben o presentan en el enunciado como realidades diferenciadas, contrastadas o enfrentadas, el verbo irá en plural: _«Informar y opinar son los dos fines específicos y diferenciales del periodismo»_ (MtzAlbertos _Noticia_ [Esp. 1978]).


----------



## malakatronis

MarieSuzanne said:


> El verbo sólo puede ponerse en plural si, por sentido, son dos actividades opuestas, que no es el caso de tu ejemplo. Mira lo que dice el DPD:
> 
> *c) *Si los elementos coordinados son gramaticalmente neutros, como infinitivos, oraciones sustantivas o pronombres neutros, el verbo va en singular: _«No creo que sumar y restar sea lo suyo»_ (Sierra _Regreso_ [Esp. 1995]); _«Le gusta que la quieran y que la apoyen»_ (_Tiempo_ [Esp.] 3.12.90); _«Ni aquello ni esto hubiera sido posible»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 25.1.85); pero si los elementos neutros coordinados se conciben o presentan en el enunciado como realidades diferenciadas, contrastadas o enfrentadas, el verbo irá en plural: _«Informar y opinar son los dos fines específicos y diferenciales del periodismo»_ (MtzAlbertos _Noticia_ [Esp. 1978]).


 
_«Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno son buenas ideas»_
_«Informar y opinar son los dos fines específicos y diferenciales del periodismo»._

Pues no lo veo claro  Yo diría que en ambos casos se refiere a realidades diferenciadas. Soy de la opinión de javialacarga:


javialacarga said:


> "Dejar el trabajo y volver a la universidad son buenas ideas" es gramaticalmente correcto. Lo que pasa es que considera las dos acciones como independientes: dejar el trabajo es una buena idea...y volver a la universidad también es una buena idea (pero no hace falta que se hagan ambas cosas). En este caso parece evidente que no es ese el sentido que pretendías darle a la frase, pero correcto es


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Las dos actividades siempre son distintas. También lo son en los ejemplos del DPD (sumar y restar, querer y apoyar, aquello y esto) en que dice que corresponde el singular. El ejemplo que pone en plural es porque se dice explícitamente que son fines *diferenciales*, cosa que, desde luego, no podría decirse si se dijera que "es un fin". Salvo en casos extremos como éste, corresponde el singular.


----------



## malakatronis

MarieSuzanne said:


> Las dos actividades siempre son distintas. También lo son en los ejemplos del DPD (sumar y restar, querer y apoyar, aquello y esto) en que dice que corresponde el singular. El ejemplo que pone en plural es porque se dice explícitamente que son fines *diferenciales*, cosa que, desde luego, no podría decirse si se dijera que "es un fin". Salvo en casos extremos como éste, corresponde el singular.


 
Hola de nuevo. Vengo a llevarte la contraria, como de costumbre 

_«Informar y opinar son los dos fines específicos y diferenciales del periodismo»._
_«Informar y opinar son los dos fines del periodismo»._
_«Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno son dos buenas ideas»._
_«Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno son buenas ideas»._

Para mí, esas cuatro caben en el mismo saco. ¿Es completamente imprescindible dejar explícito ese _diferenciales _para que las dos actividades puedan ser intepretadas como realidades diferenciadas? Creo que lo que indica si son o no diferenciadas, en este caso, es precisamente el número del verbo:

_«[Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno] es una buena idea»._
_«[Comer fruta] y [abrigarse bien en invierno] son buenas ideas»._


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Si dices _Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno es una buena idea_, como aconseja (o prescribe) el DPD, no cabe duda alguna de que comer fruta es una cosa y abrigarse bien es otra. No necesitas el plural. Y, si no se necesita, corresponde poner el singular.


----------



## malakatronis

Maldita sea, siempre me quedo solo contra la RAE y una sabia traductora de 61 años... 

Creo que no interpretas bien lo que dice el DPD (o que lo que dice no es aplicable en este caso), pero no encuentro la forma de explicarme. A ver si doy con un contraejemplo válido:

_«Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno son buenas ideas»._
_«Regalar fruta y saludar al vecino son buenos actos». _<-- Tanto el uno como el otro son buenos actos, por separado. Actividades diferenciadas.
_«Regalar fruta y saludar al vecino es un buen acto»_. <-- No tiene sentido, a menos que regalar fruta y saludar al vecino se hagan a la vez o seguidamente.

Según el número del verbo que elijamos, estaremos dando a entender una u otra cosa. ¿No?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Con tu frase del acto te doy la razón, puesto que cada verbo es una acción: no puedes decir que dos acciones son una, salvo que sean simultáneas.   Pero en la otra no se justifica.


----------



## malakatronis

_«Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno son buenas ideas». _Aquí cada verbo es una idea. Si digo que ambas ideas son una, estoy indicando que son simultáneas o que la idea consiste en hacer simultáneamente (o regularmente durante el invierno) esas dos cosas. Si digo que son dos ideas, quiero decir que, por separado, son buenas ideas. ¿Cuál es la diferencia? ¿Nadie se anima a aportar más puntos de vista?


----------



## javialacarga

En principio yo tendría que apoyar lo que dices, pero lo del DPD me dejó bastante confundido, y ante la duda creo que me fío de MarieSuzanne.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Malakatronis, claro que hay casos en que el plural se hace necesario (como tu buen ejemplo de los actos), pero lo importante es pensar que, *en principio*, *los infinitivos son neutros* y lo normal es que el verbo vaya en singular.
Por ejemplo, puedes decir que _Ir al cine y leer son actividades interesantes_, pero quítale _actividades_ y *es imposible* decir _Ir al cine y leer *son *interesante*s*. _Tienes que decir forzosamente *es*_ inter_es_ant*e*, _¿no es así?, lo cual demuestra que no son sustantivos normales: son neutros.

P.D. Gracias, Javi, por tu confianza.


----------



## malakatronis

¡Estamos completamente de acuerdo entonces!

_«Ir al cine y leer son *actividades* interesantes»._
_«Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno son buenas *ideas*»._
_«Ir al cine y leer *es* interesante»._
_«Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno *es* bueno»._

Si quito ideas, es imposible decir *_«Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno *son* bueno*s*» . _Pero si idea(s) está presente, el sentido de la oración cambia en función del número del verbo


----------



## MarieSuzanne

malakatronis said:


> ¡Estamos completamente de acuerdo entonces!



¿Has visto que era posible? Al fin y al cabo, ambos poseemos el mismo "instinto lingüístico".


----------



## javialacarga

¿Entonces no me había equivocado con lo que dije?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No, Javi, no te habías equivocado. Pero en tu explicación (acertada) parecía que el singular y el plural eran opciones igualmente válidas, y yo quería destacar que, salvo que por alguna razón (explícita o no) se quiera diferenciar entre ambas acciones, la concordancia *normal* es en singular.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Chicos, lo siento, pero acabo de darme cuenta de que las dos frases que aceptamos como ejemplos del verbo en plural no sirven.

_«Ir al cine y leer son *actividades* interesantes»._
_«Comer fruta y abrigarse bien en invierno son buenas *ideas*».

_El plural aquí sólo responde al hecho de que es un *verbo copulativo*, por lo que el sujeto y el atributo son intercambiables. Y, en estos casos en que un elemento  está en singular y el otro en plural, se suele concordar con el plural. Cambiemos el verbo, y la cosa cambia.

_Me gust*a* ir al cine y leer.
Me parec*e* bien comer fruta y abrigarse en invierno.

_¡Volvemos al neutro!


----------



## javialacarga

Bueno, para mí el caso es que seguimos estando de acuerdo en qué frases utilizan el plural y cuáles no. Tú porque conoces la explicación y yo por intuición, claro, pero a mí eso me vale...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Por supuesto, Javi, la intuición es fundamental. La explicación sirve para fundamentar la intuición, pero sin ésta...


----------



## malakatronis

Resumiendo:

"Me encantan correr y cantar" 
"Me encanta correr y cantar" 
"Dejar el trabajo y volver a la universidad es una buena idea"  ~ "Dejar el trabajo para (así poder, acto seguido) volver a la universidad es una buena idea"
"Dejar el trabajo y volver a la universidad son buenas ideas"  <-- Aunque sería muy poco corriente decir algo así (dejar el trabajo, dejar de fumar, volver a la universidad y volver a practicar deporte son todas unas ideas estupendas)

¿Estamos de acuerdo?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

De acuerdo.


----------



## houstoniana

Ustedes me encantan!  Aprendi mucho. Discuplenme, porque el boton "alt" no funciona en este teclado...no puedo poner los tildes.

De todos modos, mil gracias por la discusion interesante.


----------

